# New Here



## Keite (Nov 9, 2005)

:wavey: Hello everyone! I'm Katie. I'm pretty much a newcomer to the martial arts. Had a little bit of Shotokan about a year or so back, not really worth mentioning, though. I'm moving, and as soon as I get settled in I'm going to (hopefully) start classes at a Kenpo school.  
Hope it's okay that I don't have a lot of experience with the martial arts. I've done a little bit of research, but that doesn't really count as knowing them. 
Hehe. I'm glad I found MartialTalk, it sort of opened my eyes to a ninjutsu school I was considering. Wasn't mentioned on here, but it made me realize that some of the things they were saying...well it'd be naive to actually "learn" from there.  
I was wondering, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, could someone give me advice as to whether they think Kenpo or Krav Maga would be best for realistic self defense training?
Thank you!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome!

You'll get lots of opinions on any art vs. art question, but most people will agree that it's the instructor who makes the biggest difference. You should visit both schools before making a decision. I find that Krav Maga is more likely to have realistic training methods, as a rule, but realistic means you'll be really mixing it up, and that isn't for everyone.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

I agree with Arnisador. Checking out the schools, talking to and observing the instructor, and trying a few classes will give you a better sense of the overall choice at hand.  

No martial art is bad or ineffective. It depends on who teaches you and how hard you work at it. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum, Katie!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome Katie!  I agree with Navarre and Arnisador, check them out and find out what is best for you.

Please feel free to ask any questions, there is a wealth of information here on MT and the friendliest bunch of people around.

Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome, Kiete!  I like that name.

There is a wealth of information and a fount of good opinion and guidance available here.  I agree with everyone that agreed with Navarre and Arnisador.  I think Krav Maga may be realistic in the sense that it is a system currently in place in law enforcement.  Kenpo, however, is modern as well.  The choice, ultimately, is yours.  Looking into the schools in your area, talking to instructors and students is a good way to start your search.

Good luck and, again, Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Katie,
Welcome to MartialTalk. I agree with what everyone said above. I hope you note it because it's probably the last time you'll see this many people agree on anything! :lol2: 

Good luck with you training and feel free to ask alot of questions. Newbies are always welcome here.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes, yes, everyone's always welcome. And don't believe Gemini. No one ever disagrees here. If you don't believe me, stop by The Study forum and see for yourself how harmonious we all are.


----------



## Keite (Nov 9, 2005)

^^ That's some good advice. I'll try to schedule a visit with the schools. I guess that is the only way to know for sure.

And thank you for all the kind welcomes! I really appreciate it, and look forward to seeing the rest of the site.

Keite


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Good luck, Katie! If you know what you really want in a system then you'll know when you find the right school. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MJS (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

I'm also in agreement with the others.  Krav Maga is a pretty effective art.  Simple and to the point!

Let us know how your search for a school goes and feel free to ask any other questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2005)

First off Hello and Welcome to the greatest site on the net, I would have to agree with everybody else go check out the school.
Terry


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard.  Hope you find exactly what you're looking for in a school and have already found what you're looking for in a discussion forum.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Katie! Welcome to Martial Talk. Hope you find just the right school for you. I agree with all the advice you've been given. (It's not hard to find good, sound advice around here) Keep us posted on your search.


----------



## oldnewbie (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome!

I just wated to add to watch out for long term contracts!! And enjoy the looking, you will see quite alot of interesting arts!


----------



## mantis (Nov 9, 2005)

Keite said:
			
		

> :wavey: Hello everyone! I'm Katie. I'm pretty much a newcomer to the martial arts. Had a little bit of Shotokan about a year or so back, not really worth mentioning, though. I'm moving, and as soon as I get settled in I'm going to (hopefully) start classes at a Kenpo school.
> Hope it's okay that I don't have a lot of experience with the martial arts. I've done a little bit of research, but that doesn't really count as knowing them.
> Hehe. I'm glad I found MartialTalk, it sort of opened my eyes to a ninjutsu school I was considering. Wasn't mentioned on here, but it made me realize that some of the things they were saying...well it'd be naive to actually "learn" from there.
> I was wondering, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, could someone give me advice as to whether they think Kenpo or Krav Maga would be best for realistic self defense training?
> Thank you!


hello keite
good to see you here
kenpo or KM? hmm
those are sissies' martial arts
you really wanna stay away from them
they arent even considered martial arts...
(joking.. dont jump me)
if you stay here you will learn a lot about both arts and will be able to make a very good decision
u know what.. MT might appear on your thanksgiving list this year as well 
enjoy posting


----------



## Keite (Nov 9, 2005)

^^ I'm sure it probably will, Mantis!

Oh, thanks again. Yes, around here there are a lot of places that want you to sign _long_ contracts. Some even for three years. heh. That narrows the search down a bit, doesn't it? ^ ~


----------



## mantis (Nov 9, 2005)

Keite said:
			
		

> ^^ I'm sure it probably will, Mantis!
> 
> Oh, thanks again. Yes, around here there are a lot of places that want you to sign _long_ contracts. Some even for three years. heh. That narrows the search down a bit, doesn't it? ^ ~


oh, ur in the same trap i was in for a long time
i finally figured if i wanna get somewhere with my art imma have to commit somehow...
i just signed my 3 year contract last night actually.
it's just a way of showing committment...
if u gotta make a committment make sure you try the school first for at least a couple of weeks
then find a school that is reasonable, meaning they wouldnt take u to a collection agency or court if u decide to quit after a while..
if u want give us the sites of the schools or their names, or the names of the masters. im sure people here have at least heard of some
good luck


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello, Just one more thought...you may want the school to be as close to home as possible.  Traveling to far for classes can effect your going to classes everytime.  

You may want to ask for month to month for up to a few months till you know you want to commit to his school and sign a contract for a year or more.

Everyone is right about finding the right teacher (not style).  There are bad teachers with bad attitudes, you may want someone who is helpful and thoughtful....Good luck and Aloha


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome Katie


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 10, 2005)

Enjoy the Board Katie 

Good to have you here.

~Tess


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 10, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I agree with Arnisador. Checking out the schools, talking to and observing the instructor, and trying a few classes will give you a better sense of the overall choice at hand.


Absolutely! 

Welcome to MT Katie, & I hope you find what you're looking for. 

Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Keite (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey again! ^^ Sorry for the trouble, but I was wondering if anyone else had heard of Tracy's Kenpo Karate? That's one of the schools I'm looking into. I know that each individual school will vary, but does anyone know of the system's general reputation? Thank you very much in advance.
:asian: 

~Keite


----------



## mantis (Nov 13, 2005)

Keite said:
			
		

> Hey again! ^^ Sorry for the trouble, but I was wondering if anyone else had heard of Tracy's Kenpo Karate? That's one of the schools I'm looking into. I know that each individual school will vary, but does anyone know of the system's general reputation? Thank you very much in advance.
> :asian:
> 
> ~Keite


hi Keite
im sure lots did hear of Tracy's Kenpo..
i'd start a new thread in the Kenpo forum so it draws more attention
are you still looking for new schools?
what's going on with the committment part?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Katie,

Welcome to MT!:wavey:   Beginner's are always welcome.  This is a great place for you to learn so ask any questions you may have. You have some good advice here concerning styles already.  Check out the schools yourself as others have said.  A good or bad instructor/owner can make all the difference.  Make sure you are comfortable first, observe classes and see if you can participate in a class before signing any contracts, and talk to the students!  These things should give you a good feel.  I study Kenpo, mostly EPAK techniques, but have learned a bunch of Tracy's techniques and a couple of them are at the top of my list of favorite techniques.  

Come visit us in the Women's Forum!

Have fun,

MJ :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 14, 2005)

Keite said:
			
		

> Hey again! ^^ Sorry for the trouble, but I was wondering if anyone else had heard of Tracy's Kenpo Karate? That's one of the schools I'm looking into. I know that each individual school will vary, but does anyone know of the system's general reputation? Thank you very much in advance.
> :asian:
> 
> ~Keite


 
The Martial Talk Member, *Sam*, is a Tracy stylist. I'm sure she could give you some great advice:

http://martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=5609


----------

